# First time showing a dog (puppy)!



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have never sent a thank you card to a judge. I have emailed judges who put my dog up for points, and twice sent a photo. Maybe others do send a thank you. Not sure.

Is the show a benched show? People always eat in set ups, I don't know the rules during a benched show though.

Don't let your dog go nose to nose with other dogs, people hate that (including me). I keep my dogs away from other dogs as much as possible unless I know the other dog and we are done showing. Don't forget poop bags. You don't want to be the jerk leaving poop on the show grounds. 

Bring water for yourself and your dog. Bring shade. Bring a chair. Bring bait.... I will update if I think of anything else.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It's not a benched show. But the crates are right next to the area the dogs are shown. People aren't supposed to walk over there, but sometimes they do. 
Everything is inside (March is still winter here). They will have a poop area inside (which I don't know if my pup will do that). 
I've been told to really watch out for the chessies and we have lots of them up here.

I've been told to make sure to have pockets for bait. Does anyone have a secret bait they want to share?

I'm going to not trim my puppy until the morning of the show. My breeder is going to trim her for me (tail and ears I think) at the show. I'll just dremel her nails.

What do you do about those snow noses? Mines a little brown, but mostly black.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

There are a lot of breeds I watch out for. I even watch out for other goldens...you never know! I have seen a lot nasty goldens at shows and I've only been showing in conformation for a few years. 

Don't color her nose, it's fine. Plus it's illegal and a little gross when you think about the fact that their noses are porous and you're putting chemicals on it. Ick. My boy's nose is a little faded to dark brown on the top because it's winter and he just went select dog for a 5 point major toward his GCH in Scottsdale. Maybe it mattered to other judges over the weekend but it shouldn't. If it does, oh well  Another day another show. 

I use hot dogs or string cheese for my dogs when I show them. Hot dogs are very smelly and mine love them, even my boy who is not super food motivated. I know a well known breeder/owner/handler that bakes or grills chicken breast with a TON of lawrys seasoned salt on it. It smells amazing and her dogs love it. A lot of people use liver but it makes me want to throw up (once I got a rancid piece and I put it in my top when showing so I was lucky enough to smell like rancid liver for the rest of the day) and I will NOT put that in my mouth so I use stuff I find tolerable.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I tend to use a chunk of whatever meat I had for dinner the day before the show! Sometimes that will be roast beef, sometimes venison, sometimes a bit of duck breast. I do not do liver, or Rollover or anything that I will not pop in my mouth. I find it quicker to pop the bait in and out of my mouth when stacking and baiting the dog.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like to carry a k9cookie in green tripe in my hand. I put it in my armband at time, and I double rubberband that as it is essential no bait fall( judges and competitors will be miffed). I have also shown Lush with a bird wing, which was super successful, and Copley with a toy. One of the best handlers around here has a funny habit of tucking string cheese in her bra, lol.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I've had hotdogs in my bra. One time I forgot and later that day realized it was still there (along with a small furry squeaky toy) and got some odd looks when I pulled it out. Very classy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

That is such a good idea to use the bird wing~ especially when they are little puppies! I had thought about that when I showed my girl in sweeps, but didn't know if I'd get in trouble. She was nutso about the bird wing and would get that beautiful, at attention, stance. I may use that idea for my next dog!



Ljilly28 said:


> I like to carry a k9cookie in green tripe in my hand. I put it in my armband at time, and I double rubberband that as it is essential no bait fall( judges and competitors will be miffed). I have also shown Lush with a bird wing, which was super successful, and Copley with a toy. One of the best handlers around here has a funny habit of tucking string cheese in her bra, lol.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

What is a K9Cookie? I've never heard of that? Is it nice and stinky? (when I was reading your post, I was jumping ahead in my mind thinking you were going to say you put it in your mouth! I was so relieved when you said you put it in your armband! haha! tripe? ewwwww!)



Ljilly28 said:


> I like to carry a k9cookie in green tripe in my hand. I put it in my armband at time, and I double rubberband that as it is essential no bait fall( judges and competitors will be miffed). I have also shown Lush with a bird wing, which was super successful, and Copley with a toy. One of the best handlers around here has a funny habit of tucking string cheese in her bra, lol.


----------

